
Rumor: AMD Zen 3 Architecture to Support Up to 4 Threads per Core - rbanffy
https://wccftech.com/rumor-amd-zen-3-architecture-to-support-up-to-4-threads-per-core-with-smt4-feature/
======
ThrowawayR2
Interesting. Do common server (or even consumer) workloads contain enough CPU
"dead time" to make 4 threads per core a benefit?

~~~
linksnapzz
There's been >2 hyperthreads in other server CPUs before. IBM and Sun/Oracle
now or in the recent past have sold systems with 4-8 way threading. Of course,
these would be niche systems even without lots of threads per core, so one's
definition of a "common" workload would need to be adjusted accordingly. My
experience was that they worked really well for big databases and Java app
servers, less well for other uses.

